# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  ممكن مساعدة...

## عشق النهار

السلام عليكم ....

أريد معرفة الدبلومات المعترف بها  للبنات ؟

لأني بحثت في google ولم أجد..

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتووووو

عطيني بس اسم المكاان "المعهد اوو اي شي "

وا نشااااء الله راح اجيب لك معلومات موثقة

----------


## عشق النهار

أهلين خيوه
اسم المكان : معهد التنمية

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي عشق النهار معهد التنميه مضمون اكيد  سمعة عنه في ناس اتوضفو في مستشفيات حكومه
اذا كنت تقصدي تمريض وحواليه
بس الحاسب للمعلومه معهد نيوهرايزن مضمون اني ادرس فيه 
والله اوفقك حبيبتي

----------


## عشق النهار

خيوه بيسان 

مارديتي علي   :sad2:  

إذا تعرفي ماهي الدبلومات المعترف بها في معهد التنمية؟

هل دبلوم المختبرات الطبية و دبلوم المساعد الصحي معترف به بالنسبه لهذا المعهد ؟

أرجو الرد السريع لو سمحتوا......

بإنتظاركم....

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتووو عذرا عندي ظرووف ومااقدر ادخل واايد

المهم 

هذي جميع الاماكن المعتمدة في منطقة الدمام

مع الدبلومات 

علما اخيه ان معهد المراساة توه معتمد

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
الشرقية الدمام 

 الاكاديمية الدولية للعلوم الصحيةللبنات بالدمام معترف بة

رقم التلفون

 بنات8305376/03
فاكس
305617/03  معترف بة دبلوم المختبرات الطبية  معترف بة دبلوم التمريض

  وفي دبلوم الصيدلة معتمدة من الاحساء وجيبو الشهادة من هناك

والحين يعملو على بقية البدلومات في عتمادها

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الشرقية الدمام

 معهد السباعي للبنات بالدمام معترف بة

 بناتwww.sebai.edu.sa 

8184938/03 
فاكس
8184068/03  

معترف بة دبلوم الصيدلة  معترف بة دبلوم التمريض  الشرقية الدمام


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 معهد المواساة للعلوم التطبيقية بالدمام (بنات

) معترف بة بناتwww.mouwasat.edu.com

 03/8161419 
فاكس
03/8170387  

معترف بة دبلوم الأشعة  معترف بة دبلوم التمريض  


هذا منقول من موقع الهيئة

----------


## عشق النهار

شكراً.. شكراً خيوه ما تقصري
 :rolleyes:  
تعبتش وياي حبيبتي... اسمحي لي
 :rolleyes:  
انشاء الله سجلتي في الأكاديمية

اني بعد يمكن اسجل هناك 

موفقه إنشاء الله

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتوو انا اتصلت الاكاديمية وقالو لي يبدا في محرم

وان شااء الله نكون مع بعض :)

وبالتوفيق

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي بيسون اموفقين انشاء الله ونعم الاختيار 

الاكاديميه اسمعت عنها واجد مضمونه 

كنت اتمني اكون وياكم مشان اتعرف عليكم 

بس يالله بديت دراسه في الحاسب 

الله اوفقكم

----------


## بيسان

افا ختيتووو

ان شااء الله نلتقى 

تصدقي خيتووو كنت مسجلة في نيوهيرزان بس ماحصلت سوااق يوديني الخبر لحالي

لو ادري تفقت معاااش بس يالله خلاص 

ان شااء الله نشوفك وانت عروسة وتعزميني على عرسك 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي بيسون 

صحيح والله كنتي امسجله في نيوهرايزن 

يعني كان الحين اني اعرفش 

بس يالله الله اوفقك في مجال التمريض او اي شي حوالي الطب 

وعقباللك انتين قبل اشوفك عروس 

بس يالله الاكاديميه مضمونه وبالتوفيق انتين و عشق النهار

----------


## عشق النهار

شكراُ لمساعدتكم لي بيسان و زهرة البنفسج

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

بس تصدقوا اني متحطمة ماشكلي بدرس تمريض لأنه كل شي بالإنجليزي وأحسه صعب عليي

أني كنت ابي ادرسه بالعربي  :closedeyes:  

خيوه زهرة البنفسج ممكن تخبريني عن برمجة الحاسب وهل هو صعب وفيه إنجليزي واجد وكيف هي الدراسة 

أني متحطمه أبي ادرس شي مضمونه الوظيفه فيه غير التمريض

مليت من الجلسه في البيت  :closedeyes:

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي عشق النهار مافي شي مافيه انجليزي 

بس عندنا 3 كتب انجليزي ندرسهم 

اني للحين دراستي بالعربي بس في مصطلحات ضمن الدرس لازم تحفضيهم بالانجليزي

والدراسه حلوه حبيبتي البرمجه اني للحين عندي سهله بس حبيبتي فيه كتابين رياضيات اتاخديهم 

اني بعد ماحب انجليزي بس وش اسوي كلشي تدرسيه فيه انجليزي 

الرياضيات كنت ماحبه بس الحين حبيته لانه سهل 

في بنات واجد اقولو البرمجه صعبه فتشوفي الكل يدخل شبكات 

بس البرمجه افضل ومجالتها للعمل اكثر هذا الكلام مو من عندي من عند خالي لانه مدرس حاسب 

واذا عندك اسئله اني في الخدمه حبيبتي

----------


## بيسان

> شكراُ لمساعدتكم لي بيسانو زهرة البنفسج
> 
> وبالتوفيق انشاء الله
> 
> بس تصدقوا اني متحطمة ماشكلي بدرس تمريض لأنه كل شي بالإنجليزي وأحسه صعب عليي
> 
> أني كنت ابي ادرسه بالعربي  
> 
> خيوه زهرة البنفسج ممكن تخبريني عن برمجة الحاسب وهل هو صعب وفيه إنجليزي واجد وكيف هي الدراسة 
> ...



 
هلا خيتووو

في في الاكاديمية قسمين باللغة العربي 

وهي سجلات طبيه وو مااذكر شنو الثااني

دولا قيمتهم اقل 33 الف على مااذكر

بس خيتوو بيعطونش اذا كنتي ادبي في سمستر تاهيلي

واذا علمي فبيكون في دورات في الحاسب والانجلش تبع نيوهيرزان

وقسم الصيدله لايووجد تركيز كبير في اللغه الانجليزية

والله يعطيك العاافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

> هلا حبيبتي بيسون 
> 
> صحيح والله كنتي امسجله في نيوهرايزن 
> 
> يعني كان الحين اني اعرفش 
> 
> بس يالله الله اوفقك في مجال التمريض او اي شي حوالي الطب 
> 
> وعقباللك انتين قبل اشوفك عروس 
> ...



ايه والله ياااخيتووو

جميعا خيتوو

ان شااء الله افكر اني ادرس صيدلة انتِ وش رايش فيه

لا انشاا ء الله انتين

مشكوووورة خيتووو

وبالتوفيق

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبايبي بيسون وعشق النهار ادري حيرناش عشق النهار


كلشي ولا الحيره 


بس اخدي خيره اذا كنت محتاره وش تدرسي الحاسب واجد حليو وحتي التمريض حلووو 


بيسون الصيدله حلوة لان في ناس واجد كله يدرسو تمريض احس قليل ئلي يدخلو هلمجالات 


تري اني جربت الحيره وش ادرس بس لان طموحي حاسب دخلت هلمجال ماقول اني اعرف كلشي لا 

الواحد اشويشوي يتعلم ماني عبقريه لاني توني ادخل عالم الكمبيوتر والنت 

بس دراسة الحاسب اعلموش كلشي حتي كيف تشغلي الجهاز وطفيه

هههه مصخرة ويش بس بعدين اجي الجد وتصعب المادة 

الله اوفق الجميع

----------


## عشق النهار

غناتي زهرة البنفسج

مشكوره على مساعدش لي وما تقصري ........

بس إذا ممكن... تخبريني عن البرمجة أكثر .. وعن الدراسة

وكيف ستكون طبيعة الوظيفة؟

----------


## عشق النهار

غناتي بيسان ..

مشكوره على مساعداتش لي وصبرش عليي..

وانشاء الله اقرر وش بدرس..  وانشاء الله خير

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي عشق النهار ادري انش محتاره مالومك 

دبلوم تقنية البرمجة .سنتين ..دراسه 

مجالات العمل ..مراكز ادارة الحاسب في القطاع الحكومي او الخاص .شركات البرمجيات..بناء قواعد البيانات وادارتها للمستشفيات والشركات والمؤسسات ..شركات الاتصالات .صيانة الحاسب والعمل في المشاريع الخاصة ..حتي البنوك الحين يطلبو برمجه ..

المواد الدراسيه..مقدمه لتطبيقات الحاسب ..لغه انجليزيه عامه ..رياضيات عامه .
لغه انجليزيه تخصصيه1.. الجداول الالكترونيه وقواعد البيانات اي برنامج اكسس .
الانترنت والشبكات ..تركيب وتشغيل الحاسب .رياضيات حاسب .
لغه انجليزيه تخصصيه 2. مقدمه الي قواعد البيانات.
تصميم قواعد البيانات.برمجه1 . برمجه 2.برمجه3.
اساسيات برمجة الانترنت..برمجة قواعد البيانات..
تحليل وتصميم النظم.. تصميم صفحات الانترنت ..
اساسيات نضم التشغيل ..سلوك وضيفي ومهارات اتصال.
مشروع تخرج يعني هدي اخر ماده اتاخديها اسوي اليهم مشروع زي انك اتصممي موقع 

هدي هي المواد ئلي راح ادرسها خلاال السنتين 

اني للحين اخدت 5 مواد بس .درست مقدمة لتطبيقات الحاسب يعني يدرسوش البرامج مثل الوورد والاكسل وهدي البرامج وكل برنامج كيف تستعمليه وفي ايش تستعمليه عن جد هدي الماده روعه هدي اول ماده درستها .

الماده الثانيه درست رياضيات عامه .استجنيت بداية الامر لاني ادبي بس حبيته بعدين غصبن عني يعني احنا ادبي فيه صعوبه .

الماده الثالثه رياضيات حاسب احلي بواجد من رياضيات عامه وللدروس امكرره من رياضيات عامه واسهل بواجد 

الماده الرابعه .الجداول الالكترونيه وقواعد البيانات اي برنامج اكسس هو للحين احليو لاني يعدنا في للدروس الاوله 

الماده الخامسه .الانترنت والشبكات ..ماده كلها حفظ كل مابين محاضرة ومحاضرة امتحان مشان اتركز المادة في المخ
يعني دي الماده اتعرفش علي انواع الكوابل يعني نتعمق في الوايرات وش وضيفة كل واير وش انواع الشبكات 

هدول المواد ئلي ادرسهم الحين سهلين وحلوين بس مادري عن الباقي 

نسيت اخبرش بعض المواد الاسئله النهائيه اتجي من الرياض واي اسئلتهم اول ماشفتهم انصدمت صعبين اشوي بس مو كل المواد الاسئله من الرياض بس الحمد لله عديتهم ونجحت فيهم

انشاء الله بس قدرت اساعدش واي سؤال وانا حاضره

----------


## بيسان

الله يسااعدش خيتوو حيرنااش

صح

زي ماقالت خيتوو

سووي خيره

وانتي طموحش ويش

تبين بعدين وش تسووي 

جلسي مع نفسك وجااوبي بتركيز وبكل ثقه

----------


## عشق النهار

يعطيكم العافية خواتي

انتو افدتوني وااجد وما قصرتوا

انشاء الله موفقين جميعاً 

وانشاء الله اقدر افيدكم يارب

----------


## بيسان

هذا وااجبنا خيتووو

وعشاان تتعرفي ان لش خووات بعد 

والله يووفقك

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

الله اوفق الكل انشاء الله 

حبيبتي عشق النهار اخدي خيره افضل والله حيرناش 

حبيبتي بيسون الله اوفقك يارب واكيد كلنا خوات في هلمنتدي

----------

